# Exo Terra Solar Glo bulb wattage



## bethanokowens (Sep 27, 2011)

[/font][/size][size=medium]

Hello I'm new to tortoises. I'm due to have two young herman borgetti tortoises just waiting for my table to arrive with the set up comes a solar glo lamp but no bulb and unsure which wattage bulb to buy?? Would the 160w be to much?? Don't want to get it wrong and kill my new tortoises or something

Advise on the wattage would be great

Thanks
Bethan


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Bethan:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

The wattage all depends upon how large your tort table is. You can experiment with plain light bulbs and see if you can get the correct temperature. Its expensive to experiment with the actual UV bulb. Try out a 100 watt regular bulb and see if you can get it warm enough. The UV bulb IS a little hotter than a regular bulb, but it will give you an idea.

May we know where you are?


----------



## bethanokowens (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello

Thank you. I'm from north wales in uk

Do you think it's best buy the 125w bulb??

The table is 40inch by 20inch

Thanks
Bethan


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Bethan:

Like I said, you'd have to experiment to see what size bulb provides the heat you require for your particular table.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 27, 2011)

i use one and it works with a 100w soo...not sure?


----------



## bethanokowens (Sep 27, 2011)

What's the best temperature for the basking area?? Thanks


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 27, 2011)

I would suggest getting the 160 watt. The price is typically (usually!) the same for either wattage, so you might as well get your money's worth. Like others have said, definitely use a thermometer. If the temps get a little two hot, you can always raise the bulb more. It just may save some time and irritation if you got the smaller wattage and it ended up not being enough.

Given the size of your enclosure, I would think the 160 wtt should be fine, unless you keep your house really warm to begin with. Even if the basking area gets a few degrees higher than what is ideal, the cage is spacious enough for the little squirt to get away from it.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 27, 2011)

100 is good. depending on the size of your enclosure. i use 160.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 27, 2011)

The UVB in the bulb is most effective if close to the tortoise, say about 12 inches above. So, I wouldn't go for the higher wattage bulb if I had to raise it very much. You also do not want to cook your tortoise. Yvonne has a good suggestion and I think you would do well to follow her advice to practice with a regular light bulb first and measure the heat with a thermometer to see what wattage works for your enclosure.

Personally, I use a 100 watt Powersun UVB bulb and hang it 12 inches above the substrate. It is on a timer set for daylight hours. It acts as a basking light and also gives off a lot of heat. When the weather is cool, I also use a CHE (ceramic heating element) that is on a thermostat to keep the enclosure, especially the hide, at a perfect warm temp.


----------



## bethanokowens (Sep 27, 2011)

Joy
So do you think it's best to buy the 125w?? What's the best temperature for them to basking
Thanks


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 27, 2011)

Bethan, I am not an expert on herman's so wouldn't want to advise you on their needs. When you tried out the regular light bulbs (suggested by Yvonne) what temp registered at the basking spot? If you can post the temp with the lightbulb about 12 inches above the substrate, then someone with herman's experience can better advise you. Because there are variables such as the size and location of your enclosure, and the temperaure in the room it is located, it is something you might have to test out a bit to come up with the right wattage. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------

